
June 8th: the day your phone won’t stop ringing - Uncle_Sam
http://blog.ioshints.info/2011/05/june-8th-day-your-phone-wont-stop.html
======
runningdogx
"Expecting everyone to have IPv6 connectivity sorted out throughout the
enterprise network before June 8th is ludicrous..."

It's 2011. What's ludicrous is enterprise desktops with broken dual-stack
support.

If IPv6 day weren't happening, remaining problems would not get fixed. Then in
a year or two, major companies would start dual-stacking their public
webservers in an unsynchronized fashion, and end users would be complaining
about miscellaneous brokenness off and on for months, possibly years.

------
jfr
Tip: Point your customers to <http://omgipv6day.com/> , now.

The site will tell if your Internet access will be fine on World IPv6 day. A
positive answer means that you either have IPv4 only connection (no broken
IPv6 DNS responses or routes), or have a fully operational IPv6 nameserver and
route to the Internet. A negative answer means that your computer was tricked
into using IPv6 while no actual IPv6 connectivity exists (and thus you are
going to have problems on June 8th).

For a more detailed test: <http://test-ipv6.com/>

~~~
kaerast
I've run that on all manner of devices and infrastructures and it has never
told me I will have any problems on World IPv6 Day. That's not because it is
inacurate, it's because the vast majority of setups will continue to work
perfectly on June 8th.

~~~
ioshints
The more out-of-the-box your setup is, the more likely it'll work (modulo a
few broken OS/browser combos listed in the ARIN wiki).

You might experience problems in environments where someone has been playing
with IPv6 and left it half-broken (or, in my case, tried to be too smart and
used DNS server on Cisco router ;)

------
guylhem
I also suggest test-ipv6.com which gives interesting results and feedback

For exemple, today while looking to replace my DSL modem local DNS server for
different reasons (<http://en.blog.guylhem.net> if you want to know) I
realized usual DNS servers such as 8.8.8.8 or 4.2.2.4 couldn't work for
aaaa.v6ns.test-ipv6.com.

Yes I know, using 4.2.2.4 makes baby jesus cry, but it was easy to remember
and faster than 8.8.8.8. Yet now I've got a new favorite - ordns.he.net

Try it for yourself : dig aaaa.v6ns.test-ipv6.com at your favorite server and
see if it works.

~~~
bodyfour
I assume you just mean that test-ipv6 gives you the warning:

    
    
      "Your DNS server (possibly run by your ISP) appears to have no access to the IPv6 internet, or is not configured to use it."
    

I get that too (I have IPv4/IPv6 connectivity)

I really wouldn't worry about it too much. We're FAR from the day when anybody
could contemplate publishing their public DNS zones using just IPv6-only
nameservers. Therefore a recursive IPv4-only server will continue to work for
a LONG time.

The more immediate problem is _publishing_ servers running IPv4-only (making a
fully-recursive IPv6 only server impossible) The good news is that the large
DNS-providers seem to be mostly on the ball about this. There are, however,
still a few TLDs with IPv4-only DNS (.co is one example)

------
jrockway
IPv6 has existed for over 15 years. It's time to have one day of bugs and pain
to move deployment forward.

I'm personally looking forward to this: I've had IPv6 connectivity for quite a
while. I can resolve names over IPv6. Google works fine.

If I can do it, anyone can do it.

------
il
Is there any way to get residential IPv6 access easily?

~~~
timthorn
In the UK, Andrews and Arnold (aaisp) offer IPv6 by default for their DSL
customers. There aren't m/any consumer routers that support it, but a Vigor
120 ADSL PPPoA to PPPoE bridge can be used in front of a single PC or Linux
router.

~~~
guylhem
I also recommand the FritzBox 7390, VDSL/ADSL2+ modem with SIP over DECT and
fully IPv6 capable with "out of the box" support for 6to4 or sixxs tunnel.
Great purchase, runs linux, very hacker friendly

